# help with CATVOS 4 inch lift



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought a 4 in lift from CATVOS and I'm having some trouble the a arms don't match up that great and the shocks are hard as heck to get in and the stock axel nuts won't fit the gorilla axels and some of the bolts are to short is this normal or not CATVOS said everything should match up any help would b apperaited thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont understand the axle nuts not fitting, that was one thing I double checked...nut from a 09 650 rear axle screwed right on a rear gorilla without any prob. My Turners use stock nuts as well. The bolts I can understand if Catvos changed them out. I know for a 6" catvos you MUST change several bolts from the rear a-arms to incorporate the extra pieces of plate that bolt in the rear for the new shock mounts. Catvos removed my 6" and installed my 4" for me and said they gave me back some short bolts in the rear in place of my long ones since I didn't need them for the smaller lift....they never mentioned that they still had to be an extended length bolt though. I've had the all of the arms on and off multiple times for various maintainance though and never had an issue with fitment.....not even when I swapped to a different frame. Let me know if theres anything I can do to help you, I'm sorry you are having problems with it.

*I have a couple misc long bolts for the TC 5" lift I bought that I dont think I will be needing, call me tomorrow and if they are the right length for where you need them I'll mail em to you.
-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

i just bought a used CATVOS 4" and the gorillas they sent me had different nuts on 2 axles and i know when i put gorillas in the front of my SRA i had to change the nuts. not sure why they would do that, actually the nuts on my new axles look just like a regular nylon locking nut and dont use cotter pins.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Unfortunately I didn't have a spare front axle on the work bench to swipe a nut from to try on a front gorilla, but the rear worked so i didn't think the front would be a prob. All the nuts from the Gorilla axles fit my Turners though, and I had contacted them before removing my 4" and they said stock nuts fit their axles.....? I can also send the front axle nuts to you (BF8989) if need be...i can go down the street with a Turner and get a new nut to fit. I promise that I was not trying to mislead you on the lift or be shady in any kind of way, ask anybody on the forum or anybody that knows me outside the forum, I'm just not that kind of person....i will do anything I can to help you out here. (didn't have to put that ya bought the lift from Catvos either lol)

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

The back a arms were hard to get in it fits tight to the back mount on the frame but the front has maybe a 1/2 inch gap or a little less I just didn't know if that was normal or not and the shocks have stock springs I haven't put the Highlifter springs or spacers in yet and I cant get them to compress down enough to put the bolts in.and the front gorilla axels have a smaller axel nut than the stockers.so I'm not sure how they figured that everything would match right up but hopefully I'll eventually get it on lol and I'll give u a call tomorrow filthy thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I gotcha. I think its luck of the draw with how certain parts fit on each brute...its like kawi just couldn't replicate a frame. Somebody just talked to me last night about why a 2" lift that came off one of his brutes doesn't line up the same on a new one he just bought....its a kawi thing. But I'll definitely get up with you tomorrow and see what all hardware I can get to you as well as those front nuts. Sorry again bud.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wasn't trying. To say it was ur fault man I kno ur a good guy I've seen stuff about you all over the form about you helping people I was just wondering if I was the only one that had this problem if I was I was going to have to see if my frame was bent or something but I don't think it is and u don't have to send me the nuts man I'm just going to go to lowes or a bolt and screw place and I should have it taken care of


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, I'm just trying to make sure your taken care...can't have any bad reps about me on here lol

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol I understand I'd never say anything bad u went way out of your way to get to it me thanks


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Last time I put a gorilla in Mine I had a used one I had bought off a friend. Stock nuts wouldn't work on it, had a guy run over and got a few of their nuts from them I thought it was a thread issue. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

The stock nut slides right on the end of the gorilla axel it doesn't even touch the threads I'm going to go to the screw and bolt shop and see if I can find a castle nut to fit and all stainless bolts. does it have to be a castle but on the axel or just any nut?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The ones I have are like described above for the front....just like a teflon lock nut. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wmredneck what color blue are your racks and bumper?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthy i can not believe you went and sold the catvos 4 and didnt tell me!! JK, i would have gotten it though lol. Lake charles dude, if i still lived there I would come help install it, been gone a year or so from south lake chuck. Good luck with the install,


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

and the factory axle nuts would not fit my gor. axles either, i got lock nuts and a hand full of washers.


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

Appreaite all the help


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> filthy i can not believe you went and sold the catvos 4 and didnt tell me!! JK, i would have gotten it though lol. Lake charles dude, if i still lived there I would come help install it, been gone a year or so from south lake chuck. Good luck with the install,


Lol sry bud, I never actually advertised I was selling it...just kinda happened. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would stick with the castle nut.


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

I called gorilla axel and the nuts were 2.00 a piece so I got 2 and that should solve my problem thanks again


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I had them powercoated blue with a silver underlayer. Not sure the #s on the colors I'm in west palm beach for a couple weeks. I gotta drop off a few more things at the Powdercoating place when I get back. I'll get the numbers then. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

wmredneck said:


> I had them powercoated blue with a silver underlayer. Not sure the #s on the colors I'm in west palm beach for a couple weeks. I gotta drop off a few more things at the Powdercoating place when I get back. I'll get the numbers then.



Ok man thank I was wonting to do my lift and some other little parts that color


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Gotcha. To give it the brightness and pop you've gotta have the silver underneath. You having it done local?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have got some prices around here and to get everything done it was about 380 but that was in candy blue I'm not sure how much the silver and blue would be but I'm sure pretty high


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

It was $275 to do my racks bumper cover and skid plate if I remember right. I've got all the other stuff, skid plates, foot stirrups etc. 

Between not being home for a couple days and needing to get other stuff done I haven't dropped em off. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to get my lift,springs,and radiator mounts,and maybe my racks not sure yet I won't to eventually redo my frame but no time soon


----------

